# [RICHIESTA] ai webmaster di www.gentoo.it

## maur8

Perché non fare una sezione dedicata agli ebuild non ufficiali o non inclusi nel portage tree? Ho visto che sul sito tedesco di gentoo c'è. Si potrebbero mettere inoltre ebuild per versioni italiane di alcuni programmi (come fa appunto il sito tedesco).

Grazie per l'attenzione!

----------

## xlyz

scusate, ma c'è già un repository ufficiale per le ebuild non ufficiali:

https://bugs.gentoo.org

ci trovate un sacco di roba (di solito quasi tutto  :Wink:  )

basta andare su  "query existing bug reportù" e selezionare "gentoo linux" come product, "ebuild" come component , tutti gli status, e mettere il nome di quello che cercate nell'apposito campo

non disperdiamo gli sforzi!!!

----------

## maur8

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> scusate, ma c'è già un repository ufficiale per le ebuild non ufficiali:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org
> 
> ci trovate un sacco di roba (di solito quasi tutto  )
> ...

 

Grazie non lo sapevo!!   :Smile: 

Cmq io intendevo una lista comprensiva anche di ebuild nostrani...

----------

## morellik

Ciao,

sono uno dei webmaster di gentoo.it.

Per me non ci sono grossi problemi, l'unico che vedo e' che ci appoggiamo ad un provider esterno che non ci da' troppe risorse.

Gli ebuild dovrebbero essere inviate a me che li potrei inserire in una sezione del sito come tarfile.

Sono aperto a tutti i suggerimenti per migliorare il sito italiano di Gentoo.

Fatemi sapere.

morellik

----------

## cerri

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Sono aperto a tutti i suggerimenti per migliorare il sito italiano di Gentoo.

 

Utilizzare un cms per migliorare l'integrazione e la collaborazione?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## morellik

Sono un po' ignorante in fatto di termini ridotti al minimo,

non lo facciamo sapere in giro, ma cosa dovrei utilizzare?  :Embarassed: 

Vorrei veramente che gentoo.it  fosse un buon punto di riferimento per l'utenza italiana che utilizza gentoo, senza nulla togliere alla casa madre con cui collaboro attivamente e allegramente.

Scusa l'ignoranza (deve essere la vecchiaia che incombe, stasera mi conto i capelli grigi, se sono aumentati   :Shocked:  )

Ciao

morellik

----------

## cerri

Beh, un qualsiasi cms che puo' andare dal semplice phpNuke al piu' elaborato OpenCMS al sopraffino Zope.

Dipende da quello che vuoi fare (portale? content management? collaboration?) a cosa PUOI fare (ad es, OpenCMS e' Java).

----------

## shev

 *morellik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorrei veramente che gentoo.it  fosse un buon punto di riferimento per l'utenza italiana che utilizza gentoo, senza nulla togliere alla casa madre con cui collaboro attivamente e allegramente.
> 
> morellik

 

Mi allaccio a questo tua affermazione (che mi trova d'accordo al mille per cento) per:

a) fare i complimenti a te e allo staff di gentoo.it per l'ottimo lavoro che avete fatto e che fate tuttora

b) propormi per dare una mano, non so come e in che qualità, ma possiamo parlarne  :Very Happy: 

Se ti / vi interessa la mia mail la trovi qui sotto  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

/me e' d'accordo e puo' partecipare.

----------

## morellik

Per quello che riguarda i  *Quote:*   

> cms

  siamo sotto aruba che a suo tempo offriva solo spazio su macchine virus   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Vorrei, nel giro di un mese, trasferire il tutto su macchine Linux con supporto MySql in modo da pensare a rendere il sito piu' accattivante e funzionale, nonche'  un buon punto di partenza per i gentooniani italiani.

Tutti i conigli e il supporto sono apprezzati.

CIao

morellik

----------

## cerri

Che statistiche di accesso ci sono?

Potrei offrire la soluzione linux+mysql.

----------

## morellik

Ci dovrebbe essere una media di ca 30/40 visitatori al giorno.

Tenuto conto delle 39 volte che ci vado io  :Shocked:  ..... sono

comunque contento dell'afflusso tenuto conto che bene o male

gentoo e' ancora relativamente giovane specialmente in Italia.

Vedremo di fare il possibile per farla conoscere.  :Wink: 

Ciao

morellik

----------

## bsolar

Se posso permettermi un consiglo per il sito gentoo.it, il primo che mi viene in mente è che con la documentazione tradotta e disponibili sul sito ufficiale le sezioni corrispondenti sul sito .it sono inutili, basterebbe un link alla sezione ufficiale (a meno che non vuoi mirrorare la documentazione).

Io trasformerei quella sezione mettendoci consigli, FAQ, HOWTO non (ancora) ufficiali. Noto che ci sono nel forum guide sull'emulazione SCSI, su come configurare un NIC PCMCIA ecc... molto utili. Sarebbe interessante riassumerne e tradurne alcune per l'utilizzo degli utenti italiani in modo da creare una specie di "raccolta" di tips un po' come la Sezione FAQ del forum.

----------

## morellik

"Storicamente" sono affezionato alla traduzione della documentazione

essendo, credo, stato il primo a tradurre molta documentazione e poi

non si sa mai che a volte cadano i collegamenti con l'estero   :Wink: 

Il secondo consiglio mi piace molto. Avevo cominciato a spulciare i vari

forum, traducendo qualcosa che ho messo sul sito alla sezione articoli,

e credo che seguiro' il tuo consiglio.

Grazie 1000

Ciao

morellik

----------

## shev

Concordo in tutto e per tutto: la documentazione la terrei cmq anche su gentoo.it, come farei la sezione "Tips and Tricks" cui accennava ottimamente bsolar (per Morelli: il post di bsolar l'ho letto ora, quando t'ho risposto alla mail ancora non l'avevo fatto  :Very Happy:  ).

Quanto mi piace l'atmosfera che si respira in casa gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maur8

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Quanto mi piace l'atmosfera che si respira in casa gentoo 

 

Infatti è proprio una grande famiglia!

----------

## Sym

Come già detto nell'altra discussione, io una mano la do volentieri. Ciao!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## morellik

Stiamo mettendo su una sezione Tips & Tricks su www.gentoo.it,

se volete partecipare segnalando cose interessanti, problemi da voi risolti,

traduzioni di discussioni, e quant'altro si possa trovare, fatemelo

sapere.

Grazie a tutti.

morellik

----------

## IgaRyu

Morellik... li leggi i pvt mssg sul sito ??  :Smile: 

Oppure fami avere una tua emali please  che devo parlarti un attimo

----------

## shev

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Stiamo mettendo su una sezione Tips & Tricks su www.gentoo.it,
> 
> se volete partecipare segnalando cose interessanti, problemi da voi risolti,
> 
> traduzioni di discussioni, e quant'altro si possa trovare, fatemelo
> ...

 

Io te l'ho già data la mia disponibilità, ma la ribadisco, non si sa mai   :Very Happy: 

Attualmente sto traducendo il framebuffer, splashscreen & co. passato sul forum di gentoo (praticamente finito), però devi pazientare ancora fino al 10 maggio perchè ho un tour de force di 4 esami in 4 giorni (da domani) e non credo di avere un minuto libero   :Crying or Very sad: 

Dal 10 sono tutto tuo  :Very Happy: 

----------

